# 2008 Q7 Changes - Official from Audi



## jperryrocks (Jan 26, 2006)

Audi just release the offical changes for the 2008 Q7 models.
Some highlights are:
3.6 Premiums now have the 3rd row, bluetooth, power tailgate & rear back-up camera standard. They also have front sensors as well standard. No more infotainment package and Nav is a stand alone option. Base price is 48,350
A conv. package bundles the xenons, memory seats, bose & adaptive lights (1950)
The base 4.2 is history. Only 4.2 Premiums are avail. for 2008. Most everything is the same w/ the exception of the panorama roof being an option instead of standard.
Some pricey extended leather options and a few other things are avail as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: 2008 Q7 Changes - Official from Audi (jperryrocks)*

If you're looking at an order list, any news on the B&O sound system?


----------



## jperryrocks (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: 2008 Q7 Changes - Official from Audi ([email protected])*

There is no Bang option on any Audi right now other than the A8/S8 and R8 models for the US market.


_Modified by jperryrocks at 10:41 AM 4/27/2007_


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: 2008 Q7 Changes - Official from Audi (jperryrocks)*

To bad


----------



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: 2008 Q7 Changes - Official from Audi (iwantanaudi)*

The 4.2's were the launch units, no? How did the base 4.2L sell once the 3.6's came out? Seems a strange move as a la cart on the 4.2 seemed decent, but nothing surprises me anymore.


----------



## TRegKnowItAll (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: 2008 Q7 Changes - Official from Audi (sirAQUAMAN64)*

Base price of 4.2 Premium came down $1k because premium leather is no longer standard.
4.2 Base didn't move much at all, so no big deal with it being gone. Good additions to the 3.6 make it a good deal now.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: 2008 Q7 Changes - Official from Audi (TRegKnowItAll)*

B&O will come. I've seen the system now and have photos. It will be available in all drivetrains. Production begins week 45, so I doubt that it'll hit by the 2008 changeover in August timeframe, but should hit later... a late Christmas present was what I was told. BTW, it's intensive like the A8 system, sharing many components, so expect the cost to be several thousand.


----------



## jcbrashear (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: 2008 Q7 Changes - Official from Audi (jperryrocks)*

Thanks. So am I to assume that the price of the 4.2prem is going up with the panorama roof now being an option? Or are they going to compensate and reduce the price base prem price?


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: 2008 Q7 Changes - Official from Audi (jcbrashear)*

In a post a couple above yours it says the 2008 4.2 Premium is going DOWN 1K.


----------



## jcbrashear (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: 2008 Q7 Changes - Official from Audi (chickdr)*

I stopped into a dealer and got the pricing for a 2008 4.2 premium.
MSRP = $58,600 (vs. $59,900 for 2007...so they dropped it $1,300). Here's the kicker: premium no longer includes premium leather, cold weather package and panaroma sunroof. Those options add up to $3,350. So...looks like the premium version has gone up $2,050.


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: 2008 Q7 Changes - Official from Audi (jcbrashear)*

As I have said before- get a 3.6 Premium and save some serious cash. You can almost everything on a 3.6 and stay well below what you quoted. Our loaded 3.6 was right at $56K. All it lacks is the air ride, 3rd row and S-line package.


----------



## jperryrocks (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: 2008 Q7 Changes - Official from Audi (chickdr)*

If you have the 20's, rear climate, 3 rd row, nav & tech packages, you're over 58k on a 3.6 premium. There's really only a $3000 or so price differnece between a 6 and 8 cyl when you option them the same way.


----------



## der Scherzkeks (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: 2008 Q7 Changes - Official from Audi (jcbrashear)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jcbrashear* »_I stopped into a dealer and got the pricing for a 2008 4.2 premium.
MSRP = $58,600 (vs. $59,900 for 2007...so they dropped it $1,300). Here's the kicker: premium no longer includes premium leather, cold weather package and panaroma sunroof. Those options add up to $3,350. So...looks like the premium version has gone up $2,050. 

Although they added 20" wheels and iPod adapter...That's a grand right there.


----------



## BeechSierra (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: 2008 Q7 Changes - Official from Audi (chickdr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chickdr* »_As I have said before- get a 3.6 Premium and save some serious cash.

The 4.2 is better at higher elevations. In Atlanta and other lowlands, the the 3.6 is probably fine. Here in the Rocky Mountains, the elevation robs a lot of power, especially if you need to tow. Just a thought.....


----------



## jcbrashear (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: 2008 Q7 Changes - Official from Audi (BeechSierra)*

I was thinking the same thing. I was able to tell the difference between running my Touareg in Chicago vs. CO.


----------



## CLN EURO (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2008 Q7 Changes - Official from Audi (jperryrocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jperryrocks* »_If you have the 20's, rear climate, 3 rd row, nav & tech packages, you're over 58k on a 3.6 premium. There's really only a $3000 or so price differnece between a 6 and 8 cyl when you option them the same way.


very true


----------



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: 2008 Q7 Changes - Official from Audi (CLN EURO)*

In Canada for 2008MY, both base 3.6L and 4.2L appear to be deleted (cloth no longer available), so base MSRP has risen more than a few thousand but Premium models have dropped a few thousand. If most people optioned them out quite a bit it may provide improved value... I'm not sure what the popular configurations in Canada are.


----------

